# What Games Do You Play?



## Nihil (Mar 2, 2019)

I collect “analog” games. I try to pay cost or less.

https://boardgamegeek.com/collection/user/androidlove?own=1&subtype=boardgame&gallery=large&ff=1

I also have a huge archived collection of games I can print out and play.

I can get strangers to play Pente, Bocce, and Rummy. People around here play Rum 500.

My GF and I have recently gotten into Carrom. 






Our board has bigger net holes.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 3, 2019)

Solitaire


----------



## Nihil (Mar 3, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Solitaire



I've played a bit of turn 3 Klondike with unlimited passes. I enjoy figuring out the deck order and when to not play. I remember being obsessed for a few days and dreaming of playing cards.

This is my latest solitaire acquisition.


----------



## Nihil (Mar 3, 2019)

I like Sid Sackson's Bowling Solitaire rules so much, I designed my own cards.



My design has been voted the #1 image for the game on Board Game Geek. 

https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/25314/bowling-solitaire

The game was published after that with a similar design.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 3, 2019)

Nihil said:


> I collect “analog” games. I try to pay cost or less.....I also have a huge archived collection of games I can print out and play......I can get strangers to play Pente, Bocce, and Rummy. People around here play Rum 500.
> My GF and I have recently gotten into Carrom. Our board has bigger net holes.



Our immediate family has a monthly 'game night'. We play Risk, Clue, Boggle, Chinese checkers, Monopoly and Scrabble for the most part. DW and I play Rummikub on a regular basis. I have a friend with whom we did miniature war games on a large tabletop (custom made) in the basement using hundreds of miniatures. Have not done that for a long time. I play Chess on the PC.


----------



## Nihil (Mar 3, 2019)

retiredtraveler said:


> Our immediate family has a monthly 'game night'. We play Risk, Clue, Boggle, Chinese checkers, Monopoly and Scrabble for the most part. DW and I play Rummikub on a regular basis.



This is wonderful to hear.



retiredtraveler said:


> I have a friend with whom we did miniature war games on a large tabletop (custom made) in the basement using hundreds of miniatures. Have not done that for a long time.



I have 28mm everywhere. Here's one of my displays.



I've made a lot of terrain.



I've managed to get Heroscape to the table a few times. I love it, but it's costly to get into these days.



You might enjoy Song of Blades and Heroes with your group. It's quick to set up with rocks,  sticks, and toys.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Song_of_Blades_and_Heroes

If you'd like a fun tabletop even small kids will enjoy, you might look into Attactix figures before they go up like Heroscape did.








retiredtraveler said:


> I play Chess on the PC.



I've played a little bit. I run into opponents who have dedicated themselves to solving the game.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 3, 2019)

Have any of you ever seen, or visited, businesses that do gaming? I've seen a few places in my travels, primarily in large cities (DC, New York, Chicago) where this is usually a hole-in-the-wall storefront that has a wall of shelves loaded with board games, and a bunch of tables/chairs in the store. They charge a small fee to come and play board games with anyone else who shows up. The games are usually scheduled ahead of time for a week or two. I came across another place in NYC that did chess only. They had some of the nicest hand-made chess sets I've ever seen.
   Great, old fashioned concept IMHO. Inexpensive fun, people come to play the games drinking only coffee/pop kind of thing (no liquor), and have a group activity. We have some clubs around the Chicago area that do the same thing out of people's homes. I think those might involve 'adult beverages'.
   Perhaps Nihil does this?


----------



## Keesha (Mar 3, 2019)

None that require sitting for long periods of time as I’m not very good at that.


----------



## Nihil (Mar 3, 2019)

retiredtraveler said:


> Perhaps Nihil does this?



There were 4 attempts at gaming halls, that I'm aware of, in my town. Each one was run by an egotist with no managerial skills. There's another group trying to start a place, but they have the same problem.

I could keep a gaming hall alive, but I don't like dealing with the business aspect.


----------



## Nihil (Mar 3, 2019)

Keesha said:


> None that require sitting for long periods of time as I’m not very good at that.


----------



## Nihil (Mar 3, 2019)

retiredtraveler, thank you for jump starting my brain. I’m trying to get my GF to refresh her business school knowledge. I just need her to stop talking to me about it and let me handle management. lol I’ve also realized that I have a network I can activate to help get this started and going.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 3, 2019)

Nihil said:


>


Haha. Thank you.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 3, 2019)

Chess, checkers, nine ball

Solitaire occupies my time during downloads 
Heh, got up to over $20K on this solitaire game that comes with the standard computer pkg
Tough to cash in anywhere 

When my dad was alive, we played checkers
He was quite good, had trophies from his serious playing days
Taught me some moves
It’s a very fast game, when played in competition

Played nine ball competitively
More enjoyable in bars, but a bit risky when playing for money


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 3, 2019)

Don't play games anymore although it feels like I'm constantly participating in Family Feud......


----------



## Nihil (Mar 3, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> When my dad was alive, we played checkers



My dad and I would exhaust a deck playing Rum 500.

My dad, his mother, and I played Wahoo. I have our board hanging on a wall.





Gary O' said:


> Played nine ball competitively
> More enjoyable in bars, but a bit risky when playing for money



I got good at 8 Ball while tending a small arcade when I was a kid. I could work my arm into the table and drop the balls for free. I've upset a couple of people with my playing.


----------



## Nihil (Mar 3, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Haha. Thank you.



You are welcome. I hope you try 5 Minute Dungeon.


----------



## Nihil (Mar 3, 2019)

WhatInThe said:


> Don't play games anymore although it feels like I'm constantly participating in Family Feud......



I'm sorry to hear that. When dealing with attitude, I find it helpful to practice DGAF.


----------



## Nihil (Mar 3, 2019)

I've been working on the gaming hall dream. Here's what I have in mind for the themed rooms.


----------



## Nihil (Mar 4, 2019)

I have to face that I’m not a person to run a business. I love managing and customers, but I don’t like business. I don’t like the paperwork, the city, business people, lawyers, and whatever mafia there is to deal with. 


There are huge game nights in the big city, but I don’t have the transportation nor the inclination. There’s a guy I could game with, but I’m not into S&M, pop culture, insincerity, unhealthy eating, conservatism, and religion.


I’ll have to stick with playing board games on my laptop. I’d design a commercial game, but then I’d be in the business world.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 4, 2019)

WhatInThe said:


> Don't play games anymore although it feels like I'm constantly participating in Family Feud......



Yeah. Those of us who are fortunate enough to have families sometimes have to deal with that......................


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 4, 2019)

Nihil said:


> I’d design a commercial game, but then I’d be in the business world.



There are those in the business world that would buy your designs


----------



## Nihil (Mar 4, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> There are those in the business world that would buy your designs



Thank you for the encouragement. I would test the popularity on RPGNow and then use Kickstarter.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 28, 2019)

For me its only Anagram word games on the IPhone....Boggle and Words in Words, at least four x a day....I'm defo addicted but really enjoy em'..


----------



## Keesha (Mar 28, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> There are those in the business world that would buy your designs


That what I said. He’s quite good at this


----------



## Leslie (Mar 29, 2019)

I belong to club pogo. It includes all kinds of card games, word games, and some others as well.
I play gin, eucher, scrabble, spades, qwerty ( which is another form of scrabble).pinochle, Yahtzee, etc.
It passes the time very quickly. It is not expensive.


----------



## cyrob19 (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm playing Stardew Valley. It's a farming simulator. The tasks that I need to do there makes me feel relax.


----------



## Babs (May 10, 2019)

My granddaughter has got me playing Yahtzee on my phone.


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 12, 2019)

Play everyday a game on Facebook called Mahjong which hard to stop playing.


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 15, 2022)

cyrob19 said:


> I'm playing Stardew Valley. It's a farming simulator. The tasks that I need to do there makes me feel relax.


Can not get the treasure chest in the sewer. On year32 too hard for me. I end up in the hospital every time.


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2022)

First-person shooting games and hidden object ones.
As well as UFC and WWE games.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 1, 2022)

Daily wordle


----------



## Tempsontime65 (Jul 14, 2022)

I enjoy[Sorry].


----------



## Bella (Jul 14, 2022)

I like to play cards, pinnacle in particular, but no one I know plays cards anymore. I also like to play chess. No one I know plays that either. As far as board games, Risk was always a favorite. I don't play online games.


----------



## timoc (Jul 14, 2022)

What Games Do You Play?​*One from the past was*.....'Catch the girl, kiss the girl' , but the ladies I know can't be bothered running and I wouldn't know what to do if I caught them.


----------



## Bella (Jul 14, 2022)

timoc said:


> What Games Do You Play?
> *One from the past was.....'Catch the girl, kiss the girl' , *but the ladies I know can't be bothered running and* I wouldn't know what to do if I caught them. *


I don't believe it!


----------

